# ipod Touch ne demarre plus!!



## hulkyoann (20 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai un énorme problème : mon ipod touch ne démarre plus suite à un jailbreak en 1.1.5 avec PwnageTool.
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp, je suis trop vert car ça fait 3 jours que je l'ai acheté!


----------



## Macuserman (20 Juillet 2008)

hulkyoann a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai un énorme problème : mon ipod touch ne démarre plus suite à un jailbreak en 1.1.5 avec PwnageTool.
> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp, je suis trop vert car ça fait 3 jours que je l'ai acheté!



Bah voilà...
Il faut vraiment faire attention...et puis, quel est l'intérêt d'un jailbreak depuis 2.0Software...?? 

Bon, on va essayer quand même.
1°: branches iPod Touch à iTunes et dis moi ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## hulkyoann (20 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bah voilà...
> Il faut vraiment faire attention...et puis, quel est l'intérêt d'un jailbreak depuis 2.0Software...??



En fait je voulais essayer pour voir ce que ça fait et puis il faut payer pour la nouvelle version et j'ai entendu pas mal de rumeurs sur les forums comme quoi le firmware 2.0 bugerais de temps en temps donc j'attend qu'Apple corrige tout ça!

En ce qui concerne mon iTouch, quand je le branche à iTunes il ne se passe rien car l'iPod n'ai pas allumé. Il faut savoir que je possède un iBook G4 Mac OS 10.4.11. Je ne tourne pas sur PC.
Si tu as d'autres questions, vas-y.


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2008)

tu as eu un message d'erreur?


----------



## hulkyoann (20 Juillet 2008)

Non, j'ai juste eu les phrases blanches sur fond noire pendant le jailbreak et puis après plus rien! J'ai fait le jailbreak avec PwnageTool si ça peut aider.


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2008)

Le mieux est de remettre ton iPod d'aplomb avec une restauration complete.

Pour cela, 
redémarre ton iPod en appuyant sur le bouton d'alimentation en haut et le bouton home jusqu'a ce que l'ipod redémarre.

Attend 7 seconde et relache le bouton du haut puis tu attends encore 10 secondes et tu relâche le bouton home.

Ton écran doit être noir.

Branche ton iPod. 

iTunes devrait te dire qu'il demande une restauration.

La, tu clic restaurer et tu attends.

tu devrait retrouver ton baladeur comme neuf.


----------



## Macuserman (20 Juillet 2008)

Maintiens "On" et "bouton d'acceuil" jusqu'à ce que l'écran se manifeste, puis relâche le bouton "On", jusqu'à ce qu'une icône qui t'indiques qu'il faut le brancher à iTunes en USB arrive.

Bouton "On": celui de mise en veille sur le haut de l'appareil.
Bouton "d'acceuil": le bouton central sur la face avant, sur lequel tu appuies...pour revenir à tous moments sur l'écran initial avec les applications.

PS: une image pour te donner les 2 boutons sur lesquels appuyer...






EDIT:-------------
Grillé...le temps de mettre l'image !!


----------



## hulkyoann (20 Juillet 2008)

le probleme c'est qu'il ne veut pas démarrer. et donc je ne peut pas faire comme tu m'as et puis j'ai déja essayer sans résultats....Ya pas un moyen pour pouvoir lire l'ipod sasn qu'il soit allumé?et ainsi on pourrais le formater?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Juillet 2008)

hulkyoann a dit:


> le probleme c'est qu'il ne veut pas démarrer. et donc je ne peut pas faire comme tu m'as et puis j'ai déja essayer sans résultats....Ya pas un moyen pour pouvoir lire l'ipod sasn qu'il soit allumé?et ainsi on pourrais le formater?



Ré-essaies, tu n'as rien à perdre...

Mais ça sent le SAV à plein nez sinon...et tout pour la tête (le jailbreak "annule" la garantie).


----------



## hulkyoann (20 Juillet 2008)

Ya vraiment aucun moyen pour le restaurer autrement ?


----------



## JulienRkt (21 Juillet 2008)

"mon ipod touch ne démarre plus suite à un jailbreak en 1.1.5 avec PwnageTool."

Le firmware 1.1.5 n'existe pas... (ou alors iTunes m'as menti )
Mais ce n'est pas bien important...

Mais voilà un truc qui a bien marché pour moi quand mon iPod touch ne voulait plus démarrer (il restait bloqué sur des lignes de codes...le jailbreak c'est pas biiiieeennn )

*"Le mode DFU* : sert à réinitialiser votre iPod Touch (ou iPhone)
 - Ouvrir iTunes, éteindre et débrancher votre iPod Touch (ou iPhone) du PC.
- Brancher votre iPod Touch (ou iPhone) sur le PC, la pomme grise Apple va alors s&#8217;afficher à ce moment là, maintenez les touches HOME + POWER pendant 10sec. (Au bout de 6sec votre iPod Touch (ou iPhone) devrait s&#8217;éteindre, continuez 4sec!).
- Puis apres les 10sec, lâchez POWER et rester appuyer sur HOME jusqu&#8217;à temps que iTunes détecte votre iPod Touch (ou iPhone) qui sera alors reconnu par votre ordinateur en mode DFU .
 A noter que toutes les informations de votre iPod Touch seront effacées."

c'est un peu la méthode de l'extrême ^^

Tiens une explication plus complete: 


"Beaucoup de gens pensent que le *mode Recovery* et le *mode DFU* sont la même chose, à part qu&#8217;en mode DFU l&#8217;écran est noir, et qu&#8217;en mode Recovery, l&#8217;écran affiche un câble de connexion USB.
 Pourtant, *ces deux modes sont bel et bien différents.*
 Lorsque vous démarrez votre iPod en mode *Recovery*, l&#8217;iPod charge tout de même son &#8220;Mac OS&#8221; en quelque sorte. En revanche, lorsque vous bootez en mode *DFU*, l&#8217;iPod ne charge pas l&#8217;OS. Cela signifie que les communications entre l&#8217;iPod et iTunes en mode DFU sont minimales - ainsi, iTunes ne va pas vous envoyer d&#8217;erreur lorsque vous allez vouloir restaurer, downgrader etc&#8230;
*Mode Recovery*




Eteignez l&#8217;iPod.
*Maintenez appuyé sur le bouton &#8220;home&#8221;* pendant que vous branchez votre iPod à votre ordinateur.
*Restez appuyé* tant que vous ne verrez pas le logo du câble USB à l&#8217;écran de l&#8217;iPod.
Le logo s&#8217;affiche, vous êtes en mode Restore.
 *Mode DFU*




Eteignez l&#8217;iPod.
Connectez le en USB à votre ordinateur et lancez iTunes
Maintenez appuyé sur les boutons &#8220;*home*&#8221; et &#8220;*power*&#8221; jusqu&#8217;à ce que l&#8217;iPod s&#8217;éteigne. Ne tenez pas compte de la glissière rouge qui vous propose de l&#8217;éteindre, appuyez !
*Relâchez le bouton &#8220;power&#8221;* mais maintenez le bouton &#8220;*home*&#8221; appuyé. Si le logo Apple apparait, vous n&#8217;avez pas relâché assez rapidement. Recommencez.
*Attendez environ 10 secondes*, iTunes devrait détecter un iPod en &#8220;Mode Restore&#8221; (mais DFU!)
 *Votre écran devrait être noir, aucun logo !* Si vous avez un logo, vous êtes en mode Recovery et non DFU. Recommencez.
*Remarque :*

 Si cela ne marche pas et qu&#8217;iTunes retourne un message d&#8217;erreur comme : &#8220;_Le logiciel requis pour l&#8217;iPod n&#8217;est pas installé. Exécutez le programme d&#8217;installation d&#8217;iTunes pour désinstaller et réinstaller iTunes_&#8220;, ne paniquez pas !
 Commencez par éteindre l&#8217;iPod, puis désinstallez complètement iTunes. Redémarrez votre PC et réinstallez iTunes, puis rallumez l&#8217;iPod et recommencez ce tutoriel.
 C&#8217;est aussi simple !"
(Source:http://www.mobifrance.com/articles/...936/-Aide----Le-mode-DFU-et-le-mode-Recovery/)

Edit: le mode DFU est le seul moyen à mon avis pour que tu t'en tires. Si la méthode de ce site ne marche pas cherches sur google "DFU ipod touch", d'autres sites doivent donner une meilleure explication (notamment le temps sur lequel il faut rester appuyer sur les différents boutons).


----------



## hulkyoann (21 Juillet 2008)

Merci, ça vient de marcher sauf que je n'ai pas vu la pomme s'afficher en mode DFU, juste un écran blanc d'un coup eet après noir. iTunes le reconnais mais en iphone, il le met à jour avec le logiciel 2.0 iPhone! C'est mon seul probleme.

Edit : ou trouver le firmware ipod touch 1.1.4 ?Car la iTunes le repère en iPhone!


----------



## Petira (23 Juillet 2008)

le .1.1.4 je te le donne si tu veux.
Par contre jarrive pas a mettre mon touch en DFU....


----------



## galou71 (22 Septembre 2008)

*salut lolyangccool je vois que tu t'y connais en ipod touch ben je voudrai savoir comment débloqué le mien et si tu pouvais m'aider ce serais vraiment vraiment gentil!!je fais exactement ce que tu di de faire avec le mode DFU et recovery mais ca ne marche toujours pas l'écran devient blanc puis noir et après y a le cable avec le logo de itunes qui apparait et quand je demande la restauration il ya toujour ce message qui apparait : L'Ipod "Ipod" n'a pas pu etre restauré. une erreure inconnue s'est produite (1161)!!!que faut-il que je fasse s'il te plait j'ai besoin de toi et de vous tous si vous avez une réponse à m'apporter!!!!!*


----------



## Petira (24 Septembre 2008)

j'ai oublier de preciser mais pr le mode DFU c bon depuis tres longtemps...lol

mon service d'aide ipod/iphone marche super bien...plus de 100 personnes depanner dejas...en 3 mois...lol si ca continue je vais faire plus qu'un professionnel!

donc si tu a le logo itunes c que tu es en mode recovery.
tu reboot ton ipod et tu retente.. si tu es en 1.1.4 et que tu ny arrive vraiment pas, tu peu utiliser ziphone 3.0 qui te le fais automatiquement, ta juste a appyer sur un bouton..mais je donne de plus ample info sur msn....

Service d'aide ipod/iphone
LolYangccool


----------

